# Blackberry Port Recipe Needed



## smokegrub (Dec 28, 2010)

I plan to do a blackberry port with berries I hope to pick this summer. This will be my first attempt at a port.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 28, 2010)

What size batch are you looking to do Smoke?


----------



## smokegrub (Dec 28, 2010)

Probably 5 gallons, if I can get the berries.


----------



## smokegrub (Dec 30, 2010)

No one has done a successful blackberry port?


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 30, 2010)

I just PM'd you a recipe Smoke...


Im not sure its the best, But I use it and like it a lot.


Joel


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2010)

Try and find a recipe for that from Waldo or jobe. they both have made this and I know Jobes was totally awesome and I still have one bottle in my cellar gracefully aging!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 30, 2010)

I tried to find those recipes Wade... I could not find them.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 30, 2010)

Here is a link to the same question smokegrub asked in May 2009
http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=7989&amp;KW=blackberry&amp;PID=107600#107600


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2010)

I found Waldos recipe.
http://forum.finevinewines.com//forum_posts.asp?TID=1631&amp;KW=Blackberry+port&amp;PID=22712#22712


----------



## jnmar (Dec 30, 2010)

appleman said:


> Here is a link to the same question smokegrub asked in May 2009
> http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=7989&amp;KW=blackberry&amp;PID=107600#107600






Don't tell me Blackberry Port causes Alzheimer.


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 30, 2010)

[/QUOTE] Don't tell me Blackberry Port causes Alzheimer. [/QUOTE] 














I can't remember if I posted on this thread.....




I made a Blackberry Port one time...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^Are you sure you did? You might just think you have made it!


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 30, 2010)

Well...... it was a Chardonnay.... SAME THING!!!


----------



## smokegrub (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, Joel.


----------



## smokegrub (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry about repeating the question--must be an age thing. I have no records of a recipe. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey no problem smokegrub, just follow the link to Waldo's recipe that Wade posted. That one was very good.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 2, 2011)

Smokegrub said:


> Sorry about repeating the question--must be an age thing. I have no records of a recipe. Sorry for any inconvenience.





No inconvience buddy..now try this modified recipe..Will be for a 5 Gallon batch 





Blackberry Port 
_Blackberry port is seldom made, but well worth the effort. Use fully ripe berries, fresh or frozen. 
_*Ingredients* 
30.0 lb.ripe blackberries 
2 16 oz bottles red grape concentrate
2 lbs light dried malt extract
6 lbs very ripe (peels almost turning black)bananas. Bring to a boil then let simmer for about 30 minutes. Strain juice and add juice to primary.
Pectic enzyme 
1 tbsp. acid blend 
Water to bring liquidto 5.5 gallon
5 crushed Campden tablet
2 tsp. yeast energizer
4 tsp. yeast nutrient
Sugar to bring SG to 1.150
1 pkg Lalvin K1-V1116 (Montpellier) or a port wine yeast 

Wash and crush blackberries in nylon straining bag and strain juice into fermenter. *Or steam juice*.Tie top of nylon bag and place in primary. Stir in all other ingredients except pectic enzyme, yeast. Stir well to dissolve sugar, cover well, and set aside for 8– 
12 hours. Add pectic enzyme, re-cover, and set aside additional 8–12 hours. Add yeast, cover, stir ingredients daily, and press pulp in nylon bag to extract flavor. When specific gravity is 1.030 (about 
5 days), strain juice from bag and siphon liquid off sediment into secondary fermentation vessel. Fit airlock and set aside. Rack in three weeks and again in two months. When wine is clear and well past last evidence of fermentation, stabilize. If no evidence of re-fermentation, rack again and bottle. Allow at least a year to mature, but will improve for several years.


----------



## smokegrub (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks a bunch, Waldo. If the berries cooperate, I will be doing that one.


----------

